# Accurist Clerkenwell 1946



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Loved the look of this watch. The silver case, black face version.

Went to a well known vendor of such watches, only to find they only had the package deal consisting of the watch plus cuff links, pen and other such things for which I have no use. The watch in THIS set had a black strap which is exactly what I wanted. Although I have found the Clerkenwell on its own online with the case/face that I want, it always seems to only be available with a brown strap. Yes I know straps can be changed, far better to buy the watch with the strap you want in the first place if you can.

The second issue I had after handling the watch was how light it was. I imagine it has a tiny cheap movement, I seem to recall it is not swiss. Nothing wrong with that I hear....BUT.....this watch, as far as I am aware, is supposed to commemorate the origins of the Accurist brand. AFAIK Accurist, when starting out, used nothing but Swiss movements. So surely, the commemorative watch should at least sport something along those lines (even if it adds a little to the price).

So, with the above in mind, do any of you good folk have any alternative suggestions?

Watch with the appearance of the above, for less than Â£100, new or used. I know I might get a lot more watch for my money if I go the used route. Something traditional, preferably British or Swiss.

Any thoughts.........?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep. If you want a watch that looks like a vintage watch, buy a vintage watch.


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

How about this then.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

steve plywood said:


> How about this then.


Yes, that is the watch in question, I'm looking for alternatives


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

AVO said:


> Yep. If you want a watch that looks like a vintage watch, buy a vintage watch.


Such as?


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Â£80 on creation


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Omega's older 60s/70s devilles look very much like that, but you won't find it at around Â£100 unless very lucky. Rotary also made similar designs in the past, as did Hamilton. It used to be a popular design, so should be easy to find.

A vintage Avia in a similar design shouldn't cost you more than Â£10-30.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks vinbo, but that doesn't have the black face (nice though it is), nor is it British or Swiss


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Timez Own said:


> AVO said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. If you want a watch that looks like a vintage watch, buy a vintage watch.
> ...


If you google "Vintage watches UK" there's a lot out there.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

AVO said:


> Timez Own said:
> 
> 
> > AVO said:
> ...


Will do. Still value the individual opinions of enthusiasts also ;-)


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

They do a black faced version!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

vinbo said:


> They do a black faced version!


But it's still not British or Swiss


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

How about this one for less than Â£10 .i have a black faced one to go with it H


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

taffyman said:


> How about this one for less than Â£10 .i have a black faced one to go with it H


Thanks, nice looking watch and for a good price. But Chinese?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

your right but who is going to notice that . ? to be honest i have had a few chinese watches in the past and some keep very good time and some dont , its a gamble you take i suppose anyway i am happy with my lot H


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

For under Â£100 have you not consided a vintage Accurist or Rotary that would probably cost you half of that?

Neither are especially collectable so no reason why they should be expensive.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

taffyman said:


> your right but who is going to notice that . ? to be honest i have had a few chinese watches in the past and some keep very good time and some dont , its a gamble you take i suppose anyway i am happy with my lot H


I appreciate that and there is nothing wrong with owning any watch fro any country. However on this occasion, my quest is for something British or Swiss with the appearance of the Clerkenwell.

Thanks


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

robert75 said:


> For under Â£100 have you not consided a vintage Accurist or Rotary that would probably cost you half of that?
> 
> Neither are especially collectable so no reason why they should be expensive.


On it now. Cheers


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Been on the bay all day. I thought it would be easy to find something very similar to the Clerkenwell. There are loads of white/off white and gold plated types out there but nothing that really matches the looks of the Clerkenwell. I don't really want to buy a faker and would rather buy something that is what it looks like. The Clerkenwell looks perfect in this search until you pick it up or take the back off. This is very disapointing :-(


----------

